# Z31 Non Turbo...Headers are they worth it?



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

I have to put new exhaust manifold gaskets in to pass inspection.
Anybody here put headers on and was it worth it?
Thanks!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Supossedly they really help. I know a few people who have them and they are all satisfied. Except one he got the black ones and the paint burnt off but then it was all good.


----------

